
FBI Rails Against Encryption – Redirects HTTP to HTTPS on Own Site - Alupis
The FBI has been railing against encryption of most&#x2F;all forms as-of late. However, it appears even their own website is using the dreaded encryption by forcing all HTTP connections to redirect into HTTPS:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fbi.gov --&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fbi.gov
======
giaour
It's part of an OMB push to use HTTPS on all federal websites.

[https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2015/06/08/https-
everywhere-...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2015/06/08/https-everywhere-
government)

------
anon6_
How is this hypocritical? They'd get the raw request one way or another.

~~~
insoluble
It's hypocritical because it shows that they don't want random people reading
data going to and from their website but yet they advocate that others should
accept random snoopers.

~~~
woah
This is silly. They have no problem with https, as the root CAs are
compromised. If you think that ssl is secure against governments, you are
wrong.

